# Hard Wiring of Radar Detector



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

I just got a radar detector and I wanted to hard wire it. I had a friend look at it and we are plannin on either hard wiring it to a wire in the ignition or to an outlet. Some of the problems we have run into are detaching the center piece because it is very long... and we don't know which wire to use to connect the wire to the radar detector to... Please let me know of any suggestions you might have... i really don't want to mess up my new ride...


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Check your local laws first. Some states have laws against using radar detectors. You dont want to get pulled over and have a cop see that.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Radar detectors are legal in most states, the problem is if you get pulled over, they might see that and then decide not to let you off. Cops don't like radar detectors. That is why most people will leave it plugged into the plug, then if they get pulled over take it off and unplug it and hide it somewhere, you can't do that if it's hardwired to the car.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *most people will leave it plugged into the plug, then if they get pulled over take it off and unplug it and hide it somewhere, you can't do that if it's hardwired to the car. *


Very good point. Ive done this more times than I can count.


----------



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

Alright thanks for the input but I know which states have the laws so I'm not too worried... and the hardwiring i am talking about just hooks up a remote connection for the detector to be connected to... it just shortens wires and gets rid of the lanky one that covers my head unit while being connected into the AC adapter... Like i said i really do appreciate the info but please only respond if you are gonna answer my question about the wiring process...


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

You need to connect the positive wire to any switched +12V source that can deliver sufficient current for your radar detector. The most accessible source to tap into is probably the +12V switched wire that powers your head unit. 

If you are using an aftermarket head unit with a harness, you won't even have to touch the factory wiring - just tap into the +12V switched wire on your aftermarket wiring harness. 

I don't remember the color of this wire, but it should be easy enough to figure out with a multimeter.

For ground, just terminate your ground wire with a small spade or ring terminator and attach it to any grounded screw.

I just hardwired my Valentine 1 with remote display the other day. The V1's hardwiring kit requires power and ground connections, and then uses standard RJ45 cables to send power to the detector and display and to handle communication between the detector and display. 

Installed the hardwiring kit in the dash, then ran RJ45 to the right through the trim panels, behind the glove box, up behind the passenger A-pillar, across the headliner, and then out and down by my rear view mirror. The remote display wire was run from the hardwiring kit, to the left, through the trim, and out on the steering column where the display is mounted.

Good luck!


----------



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

thanks the V1 is what i just got too... it's the shit


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

Definitely works as advertised


----------

